# Hi all.



## rob2278 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all.

I am not a breeder, I am just after a couple of female fancy mice for my 8 year old. I have tried all my local and not so local pet shops with no luck  so have joined here in hope of finding something!!

Regards.

Rob.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome  I hope you find some mice soon! They're such wonderful pets.


----------

